# PAC issues someone please help!



## passionincar (May 14, 2013)

Works fine on 2013 with mylink, Actually i only used the remote blue wire off PAC harness... power and ground was taped off... AMP works fine since last May.

Did you try changing RCA's?


----------



## EcoDave (Mar 7, 2013)

The gains might be set to 0 on the PAC. Check to see if that is the case. 
I have mine up to about 30% , Go any higher and the "driver door open" dinging sound will get annoying really quick.


----------



## sirishness (May 8, 2013)

Yeah I adjusted the gains on the pac around with no change, and swapped the rca cables around on the pac and amp. Maybe I can try to remove the power and ground off the pack and tape them up like you Passionincar. But idk if it will change it.


----------



## sirishness (May 8, 2013)

passionincar said:


> Works fine on 2013 with mylink, Actually i only used the remote blue wire off PAC harness... power and ground was taped off... AMP works fine since last May.
> 
> Did you try changing RCA's?


So I unhooked the yellow power and ground and now there no power to my amp anymore. How exactly is yours hooked up? I am having no luck


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

How do you know that the Pac LOC is powering up ? Try a different ground point .


----------



## sirishness (May 8, 2013)

I assumed the PAC was powering up since my amp was responding to the ignition on and off through the pac. I disconnected the pwer and ground like was suggested above but that killed the power to my amp so I assume it was working. Maybe I can try to reapply the power where it was and try a different ground like you said?


----------



## sirishness (May 8, 2013)

Still nothing when changing the ground. I only get power to my amp when all three wires are connected but still nothing sound wise from the sub when I switch around the rca cables. So frustrating


----------



## passionincar (May 14, 2013)

sirishness said:


> So I unhooked the yellow power and ground and now there no power to my amp anymore. How exactly is yours hooked up? I am having no luck


I just used radio plug and ground on PAC, I haven't had any problems with it.

May be PAC is messed up, try using different PAC.

Thanks
Hari


----------



## llullo1 (Dec 30, 2010)

Is this the same pac and is this how the three wires should be connected. With each other no ground right















Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## sirishness (May 8, 2013)

llullo1 said:


> Is this the same pac and is this how the three wires should be connected. With each other no ground right
> View attachment 81609
> View attachment 81617
> 
> ...


 Thats correct, although the only difference is my blue remote wire goes directly to my amp instead of tied into the harness like the 12v power and ground wires. The amp comes on and off with the stereo just as is should but no sound through my sub. Im starting to think theres an issue in between my amp and sub, either the speaker itself or its wiring so im going to replace both those to see if that makes a difference. If it doesnt then it pretty much has to be a defective PAC, as I am sure that its installed correctly.


----------



## llullo1 (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks I got it all hooked up today I also ran the remote wire straight to amp. What a pain fitting the pac in there.


----------

